# 40-150mm 2.8 PRO



## SnappingShark (Sep 15, 2014)

PRE-ORDER!!!!

M.Zuiko ED 40-150mm f2.8 PRO - New  | Olympus

I'm excited by this!! My current 40-150 is 4-5.6, which although does a great job, won't do as good of a job as this.

However, the price point sucks.

40-150mm f/4-5.6 = $150
40-150mm f/2.8 = $1499


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Sep 15, 2014)

You are definitely paying for that "PRO" Label on that one.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, it is expensive, but the thing is, with the smaller sensor size, Olympus realized years ago that they needed to make very high-performance "pro" lenses, and some of their first series of high-speed lenses for their initial 4/3 SLR camera were exquisite. I have a feeling that this too is of that same caliber optically: exquisite. Now, considering just exactly **what** this lens is, $1499 is a bargain. It's like an 80-300mm f/2.8...again, it's like an 80 to* three hundred millimeter f/ two-point-eight* zoom...in a small package!


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 15, 2014)

At just 6.2 inches long, and UNDER 2lbs - it's gotta be an addition for me - but sheesh that price right now when I already have a 40-150!!

Still awaiting their price points for the 7-14 2.8 and the 300 f4!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 16, 2014)

This poor pensioner sure cannot justify paying that much for the extra speed.


----------



## Ido (Sep 17, 2014)

If it's as good as it probably is, I guess it can cost even more. I look at it as a bargain, and I certainly will buy it, hopefully early next year.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 21, 2014)

This is part of the reason I decided now isn't the best time for me to switch to M4/3 system.  The technology is just too expensive right now.  I understand Derrel's point too.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, the price point for sort-of-equivalent Canon and Nikon shooters is in the $2499-$2299 price zone for the 70-200 f/2.8 top-end, camera-maker tele-zooms. So....I dunno...I think you must just be somewhat new to the game if the TOP-level telezoom at $1499 is considered a price point that "sucks"...the 70-200 VR-1 from Nikon was $1699 over a decade ago...and individual high-quality, high-speed primes from Nikon are now in the $1699 range for the lenses like the 35mm f/1.4. Camera-maker flash guns are now $599.

I see a TOP-level tele-zoom for a thousand dollars LESS than a Canon or Nikon pseudo-equivalent...and again, due to the smaller sensor format's extremely high demands for MTF, my guess is that the Olympus is designed to a higher standard, and built to a better standard than Canon or Nikon lenses in the same class. These professional-grade lenses are not designed to be for hobby shooters and soccer moms, unless they are desirous of the BEST that can be had, and are willing to pay for it. Another way of looking at lenses is to think of it in terms of monthly rent for your house or apartment, and then realize that a top-shelf lens can last 30 years. I have looked at lens investment this way for over 25 years, and it's an interesting way to index gear prices to the era.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've decided to get it when it comes out. Yikes.


----------



## Anniemac (Feb 3, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> PRE-ORDER!!!!
> 
> M.Zuiko ED 40-150mm f2.8 PRO - New  | Olympus
> 
> ...


---------------

I did pre-order and now I am feeling a bit foolish.  One really shouldn't be the first if you want to rely on the gear and
not be a debugger.

The manual focus ring on this lens is hyper sensitive.  The sweet spot for focus manually, zoomed out or zoomed in is only 1/16 of an inch as determined by looking at the movement of the focusing ring on the barrel of the lens.  The older OM-D lens I own, the ED 14-150mm f4.0, does not have such a sensitive manual focus ring.

After spending an email and 25 minutes on the phone with Olympus they say nothing can be done.


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing more about this lens.   It is a lot of money but not expensive when you consider what features are being brought to the table and equivalent offerings from Nikon and Canon.

I am fairly happy with my Panasonic 12-35 f/2.8 and 35-100 f/2.8 so I'm really itching to see more about that upcoming Olympus 300mm f/4 pro.


----------

